# Trees Safe for Horses



## Maisy (20 June 2008)

I am looking to buy a tree for a friend of mine to plant over the ashes of a horse she recently lost.

It will be in a field where she will keep other horses, though protected as much as possible.

I don't know a great deal about trees (what would be nice etc) and the last thing I want to do is buy one that will be poisionous to the other horses!!

Can anyone help??

TIA


----------



## Crazy_Caz (20 June 2008)

Will ask my boss for you on Monday - he is a tree surgeon.....


----------



## merlinsquest (20 June 2008)

It was posted on here earlier in the week that willow (twisted in that case) was edible and contained salix which is a natural painkiller!!!

Maybe a good choice.  They grow very quickly too, I know I have a huge one in my garden


----------



## stencilface (20 June 2008)

Mine love to eat the Ash tree we have.  Its a lovely tree, and seeing as they've been eating it for 15 years it can't do them any harm!!! 

I am looking to plant some alder and willow trees in our field for the horses we lost - think those are both ok too - although will have to double check.  Watch out for elders - a friend of ours' horse kept eating the berries and got pissed every year on them!!  Hawthorn is always good if you want a small tree. Or blackthorn (get sloe berries from those for the gin 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) or holly is also good - don't think they would ever eat that one!

Steer well clear of oaks though.....


----------



## popsicle (20 June 2008)

What a great prezzy.  Not sure what type is safe though.


----------



## ladyt25 (20 June 2008)

As Stencilface, we have looked at Willow - there doesn't seem to be any info saying it's bad. From what I remember Black Beauty was in a field with Willow trees though ! I would like a Willow, think it'd be lovely


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (20 June 2008)

Willow would make for a very pretty addition to field. Lovely way to commemorate the horse your friend lost


----------



## vickyguns (21 June 2008)

thing about willows is they have invasive roots, will head for nearest source of water, including water pipes etc, can be a problem if housing etc nearby.


----------

